# Getting certified



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Me and my son want to get certified to dive this summer and I have a couple questions for the experts. How old do you have to be to get certified? My son is 14 and has a friend that has been spearfishing for several years with his Dad but I don't know if his Dad tought him and fills his tanks for him or if he has his card.*

*The other question is, do any of you have any input on the place on the south side of 98 around Midway ? They seem to be the closest to me but I will drive if it concerns my son's saftey.*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NAUI's minimum age to get certified is 12.

PADI requires that you be 10 or older to take the certification course. Students younger than 15 will receive the PADI Junior Open Water Diver certification. It can then be upgraded to PADI Open Water Diver certification upon reaching 15.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

YOU ARE CRAZY NOW !!!! card coming in the mail and that my friend means you are certified !!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would highly recomend making the drive to Pensacola and taking the course at MBT


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I recommend getting the traditional certification training. You will need a certification card to rent gear, tanks and ride on charter boats. However, it is legal (although unwise) to dive without being certified by one of the dive agencies/franchises.

The classroom portion of the training is typically given on-line these days. You'll meet your instructor(s) to do some pool time and open water dives.

I recommend that you get your certification card and about 20 dives in BEFORE you buy ANY gear. Some shops pressure you to buy mask, snorkel and fins (their highest margin items) before you get started. Don't let ANYONE pressure you into ANY purchases. If a shop will not let you rent this stuff, go to a shop that will. The on-line training is identical among shops that work with the same certification agencies.

Diving is an awesome sport. Divers, shop owners, and charter boat crews are often lots of fun too. 

Dive smart and dive safe!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

14 year olds get a junior cert regardless of the agency. Visit the local shops and choose the one that you like. Every shop in town has it's own personality. (MBT is the best). The online academics have made the training a lot easier, and we have found that students that complete the academics online are better prepared than those that go through the standard classroom lecture format. 

You'll find that training in Pensacola is the cheapest in the country, and any shop is going to have you provide your own mask, fins, and snorkel - It's pretty much a universal standard in the industry. 

Jim
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT is by far the best for a youngster. I had my son cert'd when he was ten at MBT. At the time is was SSI certification. Retired navy diver did the training (Kevin) and he took all the time and attention necessary.

Jim, can you tell me the procedure for getting Robert's SSI card upgraded? He really hates the picture on it since he was only 10 years old and now going on 19. LOL.

Mark


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Robert just needs to do a checkout dive with an Instructor and we can get him an upgraded card. We still do the student dives every weekend. Give us a call when you'd like to schedule.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> ...Whatever you do, don't listen to the crazy rebreather divers. Shop around and you'll find that the Snorkeling equipment is a lot less of a ripoff than computer software. :whistling:


LOL :notworthy:

Jim - Can you tell I wrote the bit about mask, fins and snorkel just for you? Sorry, doing my taxes is made me grumpier than usual.

To All - MBT is the best scuba shop I know of. I consider them my "home shop." I recommend the folks there without hesitation. (Ok, Jim may be borderline when he has his dander up, but everyone else is great!)

Bryan


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> Robert just needs to do a checkout dive with an Instructor and we can get him an upgraded card. We still do the student dives every weekend. Give us a call when you'd like to schedule.


 
Thanks Jim!


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm an instructor at dive pros on Hwy 98. If you want, give me a call and I will do a discover scuba in the pool with you and your son and show you around the shop. I disagree with evensplit. I believe classroom instruction is far superior to online training. I guarantee that you will recieve a quality education, that will keep both you and your son safe while enjoying your new found hobby. Come check it out I'm confident you'll agree! Take Care... 866-Dive-Pro (ask for Rob) I look forward to talking to you and hopefully working with you...


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

You will get loads of opinions about dive shops on this forum. Best thing to do is to visit each and evaluate them for yourself. I dive for a living, and for fun.... Good solid training and an emphasis on safe conservative diving is key to many years of diving. 
Check out MBT. Their emphasis on training and safety has made them one of the best shops in the southeast. They hosted a Southeastern Public Safety Diving workshop/seminar last year, and actively work with university groups and governmental agencies, teaching classes from openwater to instructor. ......and it doesnt hurt that they are a good bunch of folks.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt CodeBobbie said:


> ...I disagree with evensplit. I believe classroom instruction is far superior to online training...


Which online programs have you tried? 

As an old USMC flight instructor, training program developer, and SCUBA instructor for several agencies it was very difficult for me to accept that technology had finally made my incredibly well developed, informative, and entertaining classroom presentations virtually obsolete. :001_huh: 

Time and time again our experience has shown that the students learn more and perform at a higher level when they have completed a well prepared online academics program.

Of course the online work doesn't do it all by itself, and it takes a well organized program overall to ensure that the information is applied properly and safely in a positive and enjoyable way.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

+2 for MBT!!!


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Another vote for MBT. But go talk to them and then decide.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Evensplit said:


> As an old USMC flight instructor, training program developer, and SCUBA instructor for several agencies it was very difficult for me to accept that technology had finally made my incredibly well developed, informative, and entertaining classroom presentations virtually obsolete. :001_huh:


I'm currently a Marine Corps Instructor, my degree is in safety and training management. We're currently working dilegently to switch our online training programs back to Instructor based programs. The reason being, the maintainers trained by online programs are not nearly as efficient as they were with Instructor based training. 
I'm sure there are good online programs packed full of good information. I, however, don't believe a computer could ever replace a good instructor and achieve the same results. 
Back to the original post:
People learn better many different ways. The best thing you can do is check out the shops in the area and use the one you feel the most comfortable with.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

MBT gets my vote. I went to a different dive shop first and missed a class and I was being told to jump through hoops to make up a single day of diving. I called up MBT and they told me to come in and got in their next class and was done the same weekend. Then every time I went back to MBT they knew my name and treated me like a was one of them. 

I've been there for 6 years now. Made some of my best friends there and won't ever go anywhere else. 

But like you heard from the others check out the shops for yourself and go where you feel most comfortable. Good luck with getting certified and hope to see you on the water sometime soon!


----------

